# Sichere Passwörter



## Magnolobo (1. September 2006)

Immer wieder höre ich von Leuten, deren Passwörter geknackt worden sind.
Deshalb hier mal eine kleine Hilfe von mir zum Thema sichere Passwörter.

Verwendet niemals  Passwörter, die einen Bezug zu euch darstellen. Z.B. Vornamen, Nachnamen, Name eurer Tiere, Freunde, Freundinnen, etc. Auch Markenartikel solltet ihr nicht verwenden, sowie Wörter, die im Wörterbuch zu finden sind. Viele PW-Knacker arbeiten mit Wörterbuchlisten.

Ein Passwort sollte immer so lang wie möglich sein. Leider ist dies alles andere als komfortabel. Aber 8-10 Zeichen sollten erträglich sein.
Viele Internetseiten haben dies verstanden und verlangen heute in der Regel mindestens 6 Zeichen.

Verwendet wenn möglich kryptische Passwörter.
Es sollten alle möglichen Zeichen enthalten sein, also Zahlen (1,2,3, etc), Großbuchstaben (A, B, C, etc.), Kleinbuchstaben (a , b, c, etc. und Sonderzeichen( !, §, %, &, ?, >, |, ¥, etc.)

Wer zu faul ist, sich ein sicheres Passwort zu überlegen, findet auf

http://www.security-gui.de/pwdgen.php

einen Passwortgenerator, sowie auf

https://passwortcheck.datenschutz.ch/check.php?lang=de

einen Passwortcheck.

Da man sich nicht für jede Seite ein anderes Passwort merken will oder kann, sind Passwortmanager eine gute Hilfe.
Hier könnt ihr eure Passwörter zumeist nach Programmen, Seiten, etc. sortieren, und das Programm mit einem Masterpasswort sichern. Natürlich sollte dieses Masterpasswort besonders gut gesichert sein.
Ein Passwortmanager ist auch hilfreich, wenn ihr euch mal auf einer Internetseite angemeldet habt, und dort nur unregelmäßig reinguckt.
Oder wenn man verschiedene Benutzernamen verwendet, weil z.B. der Wunschnick bereits vergeben ist.
Ich selber verwende 2 verschiedene Passwortmanager. Zum einen den FreeWare Passwortmanager von Stefan Mähr, zu finden auf

http://www.visualsoft-net.de/

und Password Safe and Repository PE zu finden auf

http://www.passwordsafe.de/portal/de/

in der Personal Edition ebenfalls Freeware.

Ich selbst wende diese Taktik bereits seit Jahren an. Am Anfang ist es etwas umständlich, ständig den Passwortmanager aufzurufen, um die nötigen Passwörter griffbereit zu haben. Aber mit der Zeit hat man mit ein wenig Übung selbst die kryptischsten Passwörter im Kopf.

Eines meiner ersten Passwörter, die ich verwendet habe lautete damals z.B. %19trew)gh93
Dieses verwende ich heute natürlich nicht mehr. Also spart euch die Mühe. *gg*

Um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen, solltet ihr außerdem

   1. niemals einfach den Browser schließen, sondern immer erst ausloggen, und warten, bis ihr vollständig ausgeloggt seid. (Betrifft ganz besonders surfen an öffentlichen PCs.)

   2. Passwörter niemals im Browser speichern. ( Sollte bei öffentlichen PCs selbstverständlich sein.

   3. Bei der Eingabe drauf achten, das niemand das PW sehen kann.

   4. die Passwörter in regelmäßigen Abständen ändern. Alle 2-3 Monate reicht völlig aus. Wobei 6 Monate die absolute Obergrenze darstellt.

   5. und die wichtigste aller Regeln, die leider von der Mehrheit ignoriert wird; gebt euer PW niemals weiter, wenn ihr der Person nicht 100% vertrauen könnt. Die Pin-Nummer eurer Bankkarte gebt ihr ja auch nicht einfach jedem weiter.



Wenn ihr dies alles beherzigt, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, das jemand eurer Passwort stiehlt, und damit Unfug treibt.

Für den Fall, das dies doch einmal geschehen sollte, dann meldet das sofort dem jeweiligen Betreiber der Seite und lasst den Account umgehend sperren.

Wenn euch der Betreiber einer Seite auffordert, ein Formular auszufüllen, und dort Benutzername und Passwort einzugeben z.B. wegen Serverausfall und Verlust der Benutzerdatenbank, fragt vorher per Mail beim Betreiber nach ob dies auch seine Richtigkeit hat. Und seht euch auf der Seite um. In der Regel wird der Betreiber diesbezüglich eine entsprechende Meldung posten.

Wenn ihr von eurer Bank eine solche Aufforderung bekommt, dann löscht diese sofort und gebt auf keinen Fall die geforderten Daten ein. Banken, Telefon & Online-Provider werden euch niemals nach einem Passwort fragen. Außer natürlich beim einlogen.



©2006 Karsten "SolidTC" Dohmen aka Magnolobo


----------



## Y0sh1. (1. September 2006)

Hi,

solange du Windows benutzt wird dein Passwort nie sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Y0sh1


----------



## Hinge (1. September 2006)

Y0sh1. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> solange du Windows benutzt wird dein Passwort nie sicher sein
> 
> ...



....aber trotzdem danke für den Beitrag. Schön das auch dieses Thema mal von Leuten aufgegriffen wird!!


----------



## Y0sh1. (2. September 2006)

Man kann mit "gewissen Programmen" sämtliche Passwörter aus der Registry auslesen. Von ICQ über MSN bis hin zu Steam oder WoW Passwörtern - soweit sie gespeichert sind. Es gibt massig free Tools um solche PWs auszusaugen.


----------



## Feindbild (2. September 2006)

Hi, 


> Man kann mit "gewissen Programmen" sämtliche Passwörter aus der Registry auslesen.


Dazu allerdings brauchst du Zugriff auf den Rechner der jeweiligen Person. Und ich denke jeder Mensch würde merken, wenn gerade Jemand vor seinem PC hockt und irgendwelche Tools aufspielt.

Übers Internet auf einen anderen Computer zuzugreifen ist quasi gar nicht möglich, sofern man sich richtig schützt.


----------



## Y0sh1. (3. September 2006)

Denkst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solang du keinen Router hast is Windows wie ne Pforte zum Himmmelsreich der Passwörter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mittlerweile kann man Password Phising Tools in MP3s unterbringen.


----------



## Hain (4. September 2006)

Y0sh1. schrieb:


> Denkst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer heute noch mit einer Windows Kiste ohne Router dazwischen ins Internet geht hat nicht besser verdient...

Und wer sich mp3's mit Pishing Tools inside einfängt auch nicht ;-)

Grüße
(vorm Mac sitzend und mp3 nur kaufend oder selbst erstellend)
Boothby


----------



## Y0sh1. (4. September 2006)

Hi,

vorm Mp3 mit Phising wird man nie sicher sein - es sei denn man kauft sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wer macht das schon *außer mir*.

MfG,
Y0sh1


----------



## Zonalar (19. März 2007)

oh manm^^ihr luschen^^neee…ich meine nur das ich nen mac besitze und da muss ich keine angst haben von viren und hackern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem hab ich ein bombenfestes PW das ich nach 1er woche auswendig konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich empfehle : denkt euch ein Pw aus das man aussprechen kann , unlogisch ist und mehr als 10 buchtsaben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann schreibt es auf ein zettel tut es in euer portemonnaie und jedesmal wenn ihr was kauft kommt euer PW in sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so habt ihr in etwa 1er woche ( so wie ich) ein bombensicheres PW und NUR IHR könnt es auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VIEl GLück und lasst euch ned hacken xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = ; )


----------



## daLord (19. März 2007)

Besser wären mehrere solche Passwörter (natürlich nicht nur Buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Weil es gibt auch "Man-In-The-Middle"-Angriffe. Da schaltet sich einfach wer zwischen dich und dne Server und da kann man ein ncoh so gutes Passwort haben oder auch einen MAC das hilft nichts Weil die das Passwort einfach abfangen. Und wenn man dann über all das gleiche PW hat, guckt man in die Röhre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paddel (23. März 2007)

Ich fuege mal eine andere Variante hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich nutze schon seit geraumer Zeit einen Fingerprint Sensor.

Ist sehr angenehm, da es die PW file sehr stark verschluesselt, und ich mir kein einziges pw mehr merken muss. Funzt auch mit webseiten usw. stellt alles kein problem dar. man sollte allerdings schon 1 oder 2 mal in der woche ein backup der PW file anlegen, an einem ort wo niemand ran kommt. denn wie wir alle wissen ist jedes system knackbar °g° Denke es ist eine gute ALternative, da man so auch 24stellige pws usen kann ohne sich etwas merken zu muessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

